# SDONA K9 SAR NH Seminar: Nov 1-3, 2013



## Elizabeth LaPointe (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi Folks;
Search Dog Organization of North America (SDONA) will be hosting a K9 Search and Rescue Building Workshop for live find and HRD from Nov 1-3, 2013 in Nashua, NH. This 2.5 day seminar will feature confidence building scenarios, alert strengthening exercises, and a high rate of repetitions. This seminar is already 3/4 full, so reserve your slot soon!

For more information on both seminars, please see www.sdona.org.


----------

